# SS Blackwater



## jomeara (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello. I am looking for some information on the SS Blackwater, which to my knowledge sailed between Dublin and Liverpool and was foundered in 1905 off the coast of Skerries. I have a photo of my great grandfather, Peter Cooling at the wheel - he was a Dublin man. His son Peter Paul Cooling, my grandfather was also a seaman - I think the merchant navy as were other members of the Cooling Family in Dublin.

If anyone has information on the SS Blackwater or the Cooling family I would be very glad to have it. I will post the photo as soon as I get it scanned

Many thanks
Jacinta


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

Hello Jacinta
According to Lloyd’s Register 1905-06, the iron-hulled coastal steamer BLACKWATER, under the command of Captain M Tyrrell, was owned by Tedcastle, McCormick & Co Ltd, of 12 Great Brunswick Street, Dublin. The following are the important particulars shown in the Register Book.
Built by Workman, Clark & Co, Belfast (ship number 21) and completed in October 1883
Official number 81448
Signal letters JFDC
Port of registry Dublin
516 tons gross, 304 tons net
Registered length 176ft, registered breadth 24.6ft, registered depth 12.9ft
Fitted with compound 2-cylinder steam engine of 80 registered horsepower and manufactured by W King & Co, Glasgow
According to Lloyd’s Register 1905 listings of vessel casualties, BLACKWATER was in collision off Skerries and sank on 10 July 1905 when on voyage from Dublin to Liverpool without cargo. This do***ent does not indicate crew losses nor the identity of the vessel with which BLACKWATER was in collision.
Tedcastle, McCormick was a long-established owner of coastal cargo vessels running on regular service out of Dublin and was popularly known as Tedcastle Line. A new vessel with the name BLACKWATER was put into service in 1907.
I hope that this information is of interest.
Regards
Roger
(in sunny County Mayo)


----------



## jomeara (Mar 3, 2009)

This is most helpful Roger - thank you for the information. I will delve deeper.
Regards
Jacinta


----------

